
Social media giants warn of AI moderation errors as coronavirus empties offices - tomrod
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-google-idUSKBN2133BM
======
Treblemaker
Just got my first moderation warning in twelve years on facebook for posting
this [1]. It was, in a strange way, a relief to find the parent article only a
few minutes later.

[1] Linked to and commented on this fun, obviously fictional story:
[https://medium.com/@donhopkins/cobol-
forever-1a49f7d28a39](https://medium.com/@donhopkins/cobol-
forever-1a49f7d28a39)

